# RTL8168D onboard Realtek dual port controller issues.



## crm (Mar 25, 2009)

I am using FreeBSD 7.1 as distributed by pfSense 1.2.3. My motherboard has two onboard RTL8168D network controller cards (4 total ports). The ethernet cards do not work. I have read that the newer driver may fix this issue: 
RE(4). How can I update the driver used by FreeBSD? I really don't even know where to start looking. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## crm (Mar 25, 2009)

*csup to get latest drivers*

I'm new to FreeBSD...do I just call csup to get the most current stable drivers for 7.1-RELEASE? Then do I invoke a build and rebuilt?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2009)

I think you'd better wait:

http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-stable@freebsd.org/msg102047.html


----------



## trev (Mar 26, 2009)

Try re(4) in HEAD. You'll need if_re.c, if_rl.c and if_rlreg.h from HEAD to recompile the driver. It worked for my, albeit single port, RealTek issues which were similar.


----------

